# Personal Infomation



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Personal Infomation​
FF is a public forum and many areas are viewable by guests/google search!.
When you register on FF you can, should you wish to do so, 
choose an alias so that you are not easily recognised by friends or family. 
You have the option to hide your email address from public view 
however we do moderate the message boards and remove any personal contact information
we come across, however this may not always be instant.

*I am becomming increasingly concerned at how frequently
members are giving out personal details in the chatroom
and would like to remind you that we cannot moderate Chat in the same way.*

It is very easy to get chatting to a friendly person and give away email addresses,
home phone numbers, real names etc. without even thinking.

Please think carefully about who you share your personal information with and remember that when in Chat other members can also see what you are saying unless you are in a private room.

If you do wish to swap personal information it would be safer for you to use the PM system.

Many Thanks

~Dizzi~​


DizziSquirrel said:


> I am still seeing members swapping email address's and full names for ******** in chat -
> Please DONT!
> If you do wish to swap personal information it would be safer for you to use the PM system.


----------

